
How Israel Became a Hub for Surveillance Technology - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/10/17/how-israel-became-a-hub-for-surveillance-technology/
======
dancek
> Increasingly, the skills developed by spying and waging cyberwarfare don’t
> stay in the military. Unit 8200 is a feeder school to the private
> surveillance industry in Israel, the self-proclaimed “startup nation” — and
> the products those intelligence veterans create are sold to governments
> around the world to spy on people.

I find it surprising that Israel would allow exporting its military technology
just like that. I'd rather believe that the servicemen of Unit 8200 would sign
NDAs that put them in prison for a long time for even mentioning the more
modern cyberwarfare inventions, let alone productizing and exporting them.

